# Channel Drains between patio and pool deck



## mb88 (Jan 16, 2012)

I need to get water away from the house when we have a flash flood, clogged gutters, clogged basin, leaves covering the basin when away for the day and was thinking of putting in channel drains.

I will have to send a pic as hard to explain, but any ideas or thoughts about that.

A french drain will be too slow.

We are on a slab.

Thanks.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Without those pictures it's anyones guess what to do.


----------



## Tatertot (Jan 7, 2012)

Yes pictures and much more detail.


----------



## mb88 (Jan 16, 2012)

*Some pics for my plan*

The thought was to run the channel drains along the deck of the pool fence all the way to the property line side yard. Then connect a pipe from the end to a drain line under the yard to the front yard.

The pic shows the little basin next to the house that sometimes can't handle the water or worse is covered by leaves or those annoying helicopters and the water can't get down.


----------



## Tatertot (Jan 7, 2012)

I'd say absolutely. With only those pictures it looks like your taking up the majority of the yard with pool and stone. Water has to go somewhere. Is their any drains near by that tie into the city storm?

What is on the other side of the fence?


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Whoever put that pool deck higher than the threshold of your slider is a real Einstein, IMO. You have trapped the water between the deck and the house. Have you run your downspouts out and away from this area?


----------



## buzzkillb (Apr 7, 2012)

Maybe you can get a bigger area drain or different grate that doesn't clog.

If you are really going to put a drain along the pool make sure you have enough slope where you will connect into the existing pipe that is getting clogged. You might end up being lower then where that existing clogged grate is located depending on which way your outlet that new pool drain.


----------

